# Am I crazy for turning down a chance to go out with a lady?



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2022)

down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
age!Z???!??


----------



## katlupe (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


 Take a shower and take a chance. You aren't going out to get married just for ice cream. Going out for ice cream will not hurt you. She knows now that you can't walk well so that is out of the way.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??





Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


I don't know the answer. Maybe trust your instincts.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 10, 2022)

I've read that older people usually don't need to shower every day ... every other day is fine, unless you have been doing something that makes you sweat. But you should change your underwear daily.

Anyway, your bathing habits have nothing to do with being a nice guy.

If you cannot walk well, assuming you are a man, do feel that it makes you look weak, or old, or something else? My sister worked for Social Security long enough to retire, and she saw a lot of men who did not use walking aids, for instance, because they didn't need them -- even though they could barely walk. Their wives, who were usually with them, were very frustrated about that.

As far as being "scared to death", you'd have ask yourself what you are afraid of. Ice-cream is not a gateway drug to marriage or to sex or to anything else, really. Maybe you are shy, or self-conscious. If so, maybe you could have the courage to  try something new, knowing that it won't kill you. It's good to try new things, get out of your comfort zone a little bit.

This is not necessarily a "date", anyhow. Lots of women like having nice guys as friends. Or they at least want to start out as friends.

And you should take normal safety precautions -- meet the woman at a public place. Do not drive off with her in your car, or you in her car. You don't know her. It's always good to take your time getting to know people, especially those who like ice-cream.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


Ask her what her intentions are.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 10, 2022)

You're scared.  That's not a value judgement, just an observation.


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

You're not crazy @Hawk , you're just scared sh*tless. It's OK. You _are _a nice guy, or she wouldn't have asked you out. How many guys do you know who are getting asked out for... _anything?_ You might not be able to walk well, but I know you can still shake a leg. Now get your butt in the shower and go have some ice cream with this lady. Make no excuses. Saddle up and get moving, you old dog! 

Bella


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2022)

....sounds like a "Rocky road" ahead!


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

@Hawk. She is right, you are a nice guy.
Go and try it, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 10, 2022)

I say….go for it.  A lot of people don’t shower every day.  I don’t want to say mostly men but, my 2 sisters and I shared that my ex and their two husbands didn’t shower every day, and I’ve heard from friends the same of their husbands.  We loved them all the same. There’s nothing wrong with making a new friend. If it doesn’t work out just don’t meet up again.  It is very scary!!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> shy, or self-conscious


That pretty well sums me up most of the time LOL...


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

It's your Birthday Hawk!   ...  you should have indulged a little ice cream with the lady.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> That pretty well sums me up most of the time LOL...


maybe ...just maybe she wants to watch you work that cone over.


----------



## bowmore (Jul 10, 2022)

I understand your feeling of anxiety. I was on a grief recovery website after losing my wife. I discovered a widow there who seemed to be a very caring person and lived .40 miles from me. We agreed to meet for lunch half way. I was a nervous as a 15 year old going on a first date driving to meet her, After we had lunch, I walked her to her car, and said,"I would like to see you again"
We have been married for almost 15 years now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 10, 2022)

Being a bit slow might be an advantage. 






_"None but the brave deserve the fair."_ - John Dryden


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2022)

Oh Hawkie, go and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> She asked me out for ice cream



What flavor?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Hope you go out and have some yummy icecream, Hawk.  Sounds like fun unless you suffer from lactose intolerance.


----------



## Jules (Jul 10, 2022)

Have a quick shower and meet her at the ice cream parlour.


----------



## win231 (Jul 10, 2022)

How old is she?
How is _her _walking?
Go ahead & have ice cream.  If she talks about money problems, be concerned.
And don't co-sign for anything.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 10, 2022)

Do it!  That's a nice way to meet someone.
Life is short.  Live it up.


----------



## Della (Jul 10, 2022)

Is he in the shower?  How much time do we have? 

We can prepare  him with jokes;
"I thought about buying an ice cream parlor once but I don't like working on sundaes."
"I already had ice cream earlier today so this one is second-dairy."
"What kind of ice cream do pigs like best?  Hoggin Daz."


----------



## MickaC (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk……I think it would be great to meet with her.
Being scared and nervous is natural…..age has nothing to with it…..if you were 16, 20, 25, 37, 42, and so on…..you probably would still be scared and nervous.
Give it a try….ENJOY yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2022)

Go...have a good time.. it's easy when you live alone to get complacent and not want to get out of a routine or a rut.. it's just a little meeting for ice cream and a chat, at best it'll give you an hour out, and a new friend.. at worst ..  well you don't like the ice-cream.. 

Just go.. you don't have to do anything afterwards that you don't want to do, remember that...


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

Well, what's the verdict? @Hawk  Are ya goin'? Inquiring minds want to know... 

Bella


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2022)

Told her I'd call her tomorrow.........


----------



## dawnkitty (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


you are nervous, try to work up the nerve and energy to go


----------



## Llynn (Jul 10, 2022)

I wouldn't accept such an offer.  I can buy my own ice cream and I'm not lonely for company.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


If she is around your age, I would just do it.  It's only ice cream, could be coffee somewhere too.  If she's much younger than you, I would be suspicious and decline the invitation.  She may want a Sugar Daddy.

I recommend you take a shower, put on a clean shirt and pants and go to meet her if she's also a senior. Many seniors have trouble walking and use canes or walkers. As Wheaten Lover already suggested, best not to take her anywhere in your car, or go anywhere with her in her car. Also meet in a public place and go your separate ways when the visit is over. I agree you're a nice guy, and I would like you to have a nice visit, but not get into any weird situations. Be aware, but try and relax and enjoy the meeting. Good luck!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 10, 2022)

@Hawk, I gave you a curt reply but I'd like to say,
She won't care at all that you can't walk very well.
She just wants to meet and converse with a nice man, YOU!
Just be your wonderful self.
Don't be afraid.
Don't EVER be afraid of ANYTHING!
Just have a nice, casual time!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Told her I'd call her tomorrow.........


Yipppeeee!


----------



## Bella (Jul 10, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> *Yipppeeee!*


I'll second that!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 10, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Told her I'd call her tomorrow.........


Please, do call her tomorrow.
You might find that she could become a really nice friend.


----------



## Chet (Jul 10, 2022)

Go but be cautious at first. It would be a blind date and may be a trap or a scam by some unscrupulous person. Do it in public of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 10, 2022)

Another bit of advice, you can take or leave Hawk.  It's best not to get too close at first, don't give too much personal information, etc.  That way, if you find you don't care for her at all face to face, or maybe she's not such a nice gal......it will be much easier to distance yourself from her afterwards.  If you really click with her, then of course you can share some personal feelings and info if appropriate.  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 11, 2022)

Welp, turns out she works somewhere, so cannot call her till after 4pm....


----------



## Right Now (Jul 11, 2022)

The suspense is killing me.....


It's only an outing for ice cream, go for it and try and enjoy yourself!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

I feel like Hawk is my son and is going out on his first date.  

I am worried.

Hope it works out, Hawk.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2022)

Goooooo!


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


 Ic You're scared. 
If she is near me ... I would be glad to buy her an ice cream!
 It's not a marriage - just a friendship.

 So long as a woman doesn't want to come into my residence, going out and having a dinner or going to a movie is great!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Old R said:


> Ic You're scared.
> If she is near me ... I would be glad to buy her an ice cream!
> It's not a marriage - just a friendship.
> 
> So long as a woman doesn't want to come into my residence, going out and having a dinner or going to a movie is great!


Hawk is in MO... not near you... you'll have to find your own woman...


----------



## Gaer (Jul 11, 2022)

Old R said:


> Ic You're scared.
> If she is near me ... I would be glad to buy her an ice cream!
> It's not a marriage - just a friendship.
> 
> So long as a woman doesn't want to come into my residence, going out and having a dinner or going to a movie is great!


Well, Where are you, old Roy?  A lot of us ladies like ice cream!


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 11, 2022)

Be honest with yourself....you simply didn't want to take her up on her invitation. Nothing wrong with that....go with your instincts.


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Hawk is in MO... not near you... you'll have to find your own woman...


Aww ... just my luck


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 11, 2022)

I would go out for icecream with her and find out if she is rich and famous and has a nice house. To see if she wears shoes or walks arround barefoot. To see if she wears baggy clothes or is into wearing tight clothing.


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

I would just as soon drop her off at HER door when we were done being out.

 Too much of a medical issue I wouldn't want anyone to deal with.
 I think that is why my wife of 25 yrs left a year ago (sort of)


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

It's just ice cream!

It's not a resort dinner that's going to cost an arm and a leg.

If the cost of an ice cream is a big deal I'll send you 10 bucks!

Just go relax and enjoy the moment and don't read anything into it it's just an ice cream 
it's not a marriage proposal.


----------



## Old R (Jul 11, 2022)

You've gotta'm asking you to go out and for valentine's Valentine's Day I couldn't find anyone to go out and I was offering to buy a high end dinner at a top notch restaurant in the area.

Do you have a special wink or something?

I would like to know what you've got that I need to get!

In my opinion I would say you are a lucky old pup.


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 11, 2022)

...


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2022)

Have you found out how old she is yet, Hawk.  You mentioned she’s still working.  Doesn’t mean she’s too young to be a friend.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2022)

Call her and meet for ice cream.  Don't volunteer any personal info.  Talk about the weather and the local news.  Tell her you enjoyed the ice cream and meeting her but you have to go as you are expecting a call from a family member at a certain time. Get in your car and go home.  Watch her leave to be sure she is not following you. (Sorry its just me being careful!)


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2022)

Old R said:


> I would just as soon drop her off at HER door when we were done being out.
> 
> Too much of a medical issue I wouldn't want anyone to deal with.
> I think that is why my wife of 25 yrs left a year ago *(sort of)*


What does that mean, "sort of"????????  Did she just move to a different bedroom?


----------



## Della (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk's mystery woman:


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

You mean to tell me that the 'ice cream date' didn't transpire today?!?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

She's probably still at work.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Hawk is in MO... not near you... you'll have to find your own woman...


OMG, Holly, you made me laugh!!!!   We are a bunch of mother hens.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 11, 2022)

Ah, Hawk.  Don't be shy.  Give her time to get home from work and offer to go for ice cream one afternoon when she's off work.  Take a shower, wash your hair, dress comfortably, meet her halfway and enjoy the treat.  Let nature take its course.  You both will know pretty quick if you can enjoy each other's company, and it's only for a short (or longer) afternoon spent having a terrific desert.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Remember, he who snoozes, loses.  And you aren't going to be stuck with someone abominable for an entire evening.  She really sounds like a nice lady who thinks you are a nice man.  Points are in your favor.  Good luck.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

I am smiling from ear to ear; these are the kind of postings I enjoy reading ~ where there are genuine feelings expressed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

Waiting patiently for this date of my son Hawk and this mystery woman.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Ok Ladies when was the last time a man bought you ice cream ? ..I have to buy my own.. what's your favourite ?...Mine is Haagen Dazs strawberries and cream...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Ok Ladies when was the last time a man bought you ice cream ? ..I have to buy my own.. what's your favourite ?...Mine is Haagen Dazs strawberries and cream...


Yes, a man bought me ice cream night before last. Ben and Jerry Cherry Garcia.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Ok Ladies when was the last time a man bought you ice cream ? ..I have to buy my own.. what's your favourite ?...Mine is Haagen Dazs strawberries and cream...


Hubby bought me 2 small tubs of orange sherbet today.  And by small tubs, I mean gallon size.   LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Yes, a man bought me ice cream night before last. Ben and Jerry Cherry Garcia.


hold onto him if he's buying you ice cream... no man has bought me ice-cream since my husband whose been gone for 12 months now..


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> hold onto him if he's buying you ice cream... no man has bought me ice-cream since my husband whose been gone for 12 months now..


HD Only twelve months? Sometimes they show back up with ice cream.  Seriously! What to do then?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> HD  Only twelve months? Sometimes they show back up with ice cream.  What to do then?


mine won't be showing up again...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> mine won't be showing up again...


Are you divorced?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

No...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No...


Just a warning,


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Just a warning,


just a warning about what exactly  ?


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> just a warning about what exactly  ?


They show back up warning. Others, at a later date, tell you the break up was a bad idea. All I'm saying is, whatever you experience at first often changes.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 11, 2022)

Okay okay, she's been here and gone now....Nice lady, didnt
ask her age, long, long gray hair, looks nice...has some years on her, one son from long time back....and get this she is a P.I.,
!!!!! No hanky panky of course,....she wanted to meet me due to having heard my name in association with parole people, who
I used to work with....She furnished a Birthday Pizza LOL...the
take and bake kind, very good....So we had a lot of chit chat
and she said she would be glad to help me out shopping and
that sort of stuff....She has her own P.I. agency, for about 35 yrs or so....anyway, thats the word.....later gang.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> They show back up warning. Others, at a later date, tell you the break up was a bad idea. All I'm saying is, whatever you experience at first often changes.


well thanks for the concern , but that won't happen , I can assure you..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Okay okay, she's been here and gone now....Nice lady, didnt
> ask her age, long, long gray hair, looks nice...has some years on her, one son from long time back....and get this she is a P.I.,
> !!!!! No hanky panky of course,....she wanted to meet me due to having heard my name in association with parole people, who
> I used to work with....She furnished a Birthday Pizza LOL...the
> ...


sooopa Doopa.... now you've got a new pal if you ever need some help with anything..


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Okay okay, she's been here and gone now....Nice lady, didnt
> ask her age, long, long gray hair, looks nice...has some years on her, one son from long time back....and get this she is a P.I.,
> !!!!! No hanky panky of course,....she wanted to meet me due to having heard my name in association with parole people, who
> I used to work with....She furnished a Birthday Pizza LOL...the
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Okay okay, she's been here and gone now....Nice lady, didnt
> ask her age, long, long gray hair, looks nice...has some years on her, one son from long time back....and get this she is a P.I.,
> !!!!! No hanky panky of course,....she wanted to meet me due to having heard my name in association with parole people, who
> I used to work with....She furnished a Birthday Pizza LOL...the
> ...


So good to make a new friend.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

She sounds interesting.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2022)

Awwwww, makes my heart so happy.  Sounds like you did good.  Bèst of luck, Hawk.  You well deserve it.


----------



## Della (Jul 11, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> You well deserve it.


He does deserve it!  He's been a good sport over all our dire warnings and teasing. Whoever he takes for ice cream is a lucky woman.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2022)

Hawk said:


> Okay okay, she's been here and gone now....Nice lady, didnt
> ask her age, long, long gray hair, looks nice...has some years on her, one son from long time back....and get this she is a P.I.,
> !!!!! No hanky panky of course,....she wanted to meet me due to having heard my name in association with parole people, who
> I used to work with....She furnished a Birthday Pizza LOL...the
> ...


Sounds good Hawk, thanks for the update.  Nice you had some pizza and friendly chat.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 11, 2022)

I haven't even come to grips with the knowledge that ladies now ask men out on dates, so I'm a bit old fashioned.  Just be sure that some friend or relative knows who you are meeting, where, and when.  Call me paranoid, but... It is a strange world with more and more strange people, in my opinion.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 12, 2022)

Hooray, Hawk.  Have the ice cream at a later date.  Nice of her to offer to give you a helping hand.  Remember, at our age, we all have some years on us, but it doesn't mean you can't become good friends.


----------



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

BTW forgot to mention that she is a "Biker", that is she
has her own custom motorcycle, and apparently has won
a few awards with it!!! got more nerve than me......


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> BTW forgot to mention that she is a "Biker", that is she
> has her own custom motorcycle, and apparently has won
> a few awards with it!!! got more nerve than me......



Sounds interesting.   Maybe you'll be  out biking soon ....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 12, 2022)

Hawk said:


> BTW forgot to mention that she is a "Biker", that is she
> has her own custom motorcycle, and apparently has won
> a few awards with it!!! got more nerve than me......


Hawk,  

Congratulations, it sounds like you've met someone that will get you on your feet and out the door! 

Be sure to tell your son he might get a call in the middle of the night if you get stranded and no questions, please.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2022)

Sounds like an unusual woman with a lot of energy, and good conversation. Perhaps you will become good friends in the future.

If you're not interested in getting to know her better .. hey, *I'm* interested


----------



## Hawk (Jul 12, 2022)

Maybe she will get a sidecar for the ride LOL!!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 12, 2022)

deleted


----------



## Hawk (Jul 13, 2022)

Good wednesday morning all folks!!!! 66deg and into 90's again today, no rain tho,,,,,,,,,,don


----------



## MickaC (Jul 13, 2022)

Hey Hawk……haven’t heard from you since this morning.
Are you still having ice cream.  .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 13, 2022)

I think that perhaps you are concerned that she might not find you attractive enough. Maybe your self confidence has taken a hit because you are not able to walk well. But that may not even phase her, if she's not a superficial person. And if she is...you don't need her anyway. Going out for ice cream does not a relationship make. I'm sure that if you decide to go, you will shower that day.  I'm thinking you should give it a chance Hawk. Me personally....I'd never turn down a chance to go for ice cream.


----------



## RandomName (Jul 15, 2022)

Congratulations, Hawk. You are brave. 

I just had my first date since my girlfriend died 5 years ago. Seems unbelievable. It was a 'friend' date. I just wanted to be out on a date with a woman. I drove. We went out to a movie. Had conversation in the car. I took her back home. No kiss. We already knew each other from a social group we both attend.  Just friends.  

I am too afraid to ask out a woman I am actually attracted to. I am 68, and still 'functional' in that arena, but still.... I am still very leery of dating. 

Oh by the way, a woman I was attracted to told me to call her up if I wanted to go to a movie sometime, and I chickened out!  I'm scared of something (many things, maybe?) about dating.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 15, 2022)

Hey, asking you out for "ice cream" probably means she has good taste!


----------



## John cycling (Jul 15, 2022)

RandomName said:


> a woman I was attracted to told me to call her up if I wanted to go to a movie sometime, and I chickened out!



Don't be a chicken.  Call her and see how it goes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

John cycling said:


> Don't be a chicken.  Call her and see how it goes.


you're late to the party John... scroll back, he's already had his date with her


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

RandomName said:


> Oh by the way, a woman I was attracted to told me to call her up if I wanted to go to a movie sometime, and I chickened out!  I'm scared of something (many things, maybe?) about dating.





John cycling said:


> Don't be a chicken.  Call her and see how it goes.





hollydolly said:


> you're late to the party John... scroll back, he's already had his date with her


Hols, John was addressing RandomName.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2022)

Bella said:


> Hols, John was addressing RandomName.


oh, thanks Bella...sorry John.....


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 15, 2022)

Dating at this age is something on my _things-I-want-to-do_ list right around getting a root canal. No thanks!


----------



## Bella (Jul 15, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> Dating at this age is something on my _things-I-want-to-do_ list right around getting a root canal. No thanks!


I wouldn't mind having a date with a nice guy.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 15, 2022)

I definitely wouldn't mind a quiet walk or a coffee date at my age.  I really can't handle more than that anymore.


----------



## senior chef (Jul 15, 2022)

Hawk,
I suspect that you are quite nervous.  Don't be. No reason to be.
Remember, she lives and breathes just like you. When she works in her garden and builds up a sweat, she NEEDS a shower, just like you do. She is just a person, no better, no worse. And, yes, she uses the toilet just like you and I do. ha ha.

Think positive. There is at least a 50% possibility that YOU may be her dream guy.

PS:  She can easily detect your nervousness. THAT GIVES HER THE POWER.  If so, she will play you like a violin.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2022)

senior chef said:


> Hawk,
> I suspect that you are quite nervous.  Don't be. No reason to be.
> Remember, she lives and breathes just like you. When she works in her garden and builds up a sweat, she NEEDS a shower, just like you do. She is just a person, no better, no worse. And, yes, she uses the toilet just like you and I do. ha ha.
> 
> ...


Or when she would see he's nervous she would comfort him as any nice woman would.  Anyhow he's already gone out with her.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 16, 2022)

Hmmm...I wonder how Hawk's date went...

{[((Dream Sequence))}}

New Lady Friend: "This is really good ice cream! What do you think?"

Hawk: "Yeah. It tastes better than jail food."

New Lady Friend: "Waiter! The bill please...NOW!!"

(Keeding!)


----------



## katlupe (Jul 16, 2022)

This was just your first meeting. Maybe you and her will become friends. Doing things together can be fun. But it doesn't mean that when she asked you out for ice cream that she was looking for a husband. Probably a friend. She sounds like a confident independent woman and maybe you would enjoy her company once you get to know her.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 16, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


The first that comes to my mind is I no longer have any interest in a relationship other than friendship so if that is what you are after you need not be fearful, it's making a friend, no big deal. Second, I too have difficulty walking and I only shower once a week (I do clean myself regularly, I have no shower available, and change my under ware daily, I also have a condition that keeps me from sweating) I'm also missing a leg and feel as though I'm walking on a boat even while standing still. All this said, I would still enjoy the company of a nice person. My biggest problem with having an ice cream though is I am lactose intolerant and my biggest fear would be not making it to the bathroom in time. Go enjoy the company.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 16, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> The first that comes to my mind is I no longer have any interest in a relationship other than friendship so if that is what you are after you need not be fearful, it's making a friend, no big deal. Second, I too have difficulty walking and I only shower once a week (I do clean myself regularly, I have no shower available, and change my under ware daily, I also have a condition that keeps me from sweating) I'm also missing a leg and feel as though I'm walking on a boat even while standing still. All this said, I would still enjoy the company of a nice person. My biggest problem with having an ice cream though is I am lactose intolerant and my biggest fear would be not making it to the bathroom in time. Go enjoy the company.


There are OTC meds (I guess they would be) for lactose intolerance. Two of my kids use them, and they actually work. They buy them on Amazon.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 22, 2022)

Hawk said:


> down a chance to go out with a lady? She asked me out for ice cream thru another forum, said she thought I was a nice guy!!! But of course I have not
> showered in two days so how nice am I ?? Plus, I honestly cannot walk well
> any longer, and gave that as an excuse.....or am I just scared to death at this
> age!Z???!??


remember me I am the old guy from liberty now in lawrence......what is you have that she wants and needs?---money would be my first guess...maybe you think she wants to smell you and taste you........WRONG WRONG WRONG----nothing has changed amigo they are still conivers..we are still maluable.....

take me for a walk and coffee.....then I will give you a shower..win win win and I have me own money and my own scent-hahjhah


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 2, 2022)

Bathing regularly is important to a single guy looking for female companionship.   Unless most of the single women I know are lying to me.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 2, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Bathing regularly is important to a single guy looking for female companionship.


I'm guessing it is...


----------



## senior chef (Oct 2, 2022)

dko1951 said:


> The first that comes to my mind is I no longer have any interest in a relationship other than friendship so if that is what you are after you need not be fearful, it's making a friend, no big deal. Second, I too have difficulty walking and I only shower once a week (I do clean myself regularly, I have no shower available, and change my under ware daily, I also have a condition that keeps me from sweating) I'm also missing a leg and feel as though I'm walking on a boat even while standing still. All this said, I would still enjoy the company of a nice person. My biggest problem with having an ice cream though is I am lactose intolerant and my biggest fear would be not making it to the bathroom in time. Go enjoy the company.


Lactase is an over the counter med for lactose intolerance. When eating ice cream I chew 2 tabs 1st. Seems to work fine.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Nov 23, 2022)

what? if any? good would it do you or her?


----------



## multimodAL (Yesterday at 8:16 PM)

Hawk said:


> I have not showered in two days



there are rinseless foam soaps which could accommodate that or just for simple convenience. 

i devised a simple acetic acid & enzyme combo for a nonambulatory transport spritz during intercontinental flights. works even better than surfactants (foam) for sloughing skin without eliminating commensal microflora communities. it's just papaya seeds or pineapple soaked in vinegar.


----------

